# Sci-Fi author Andre Norton, dead at 93



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 17, 2005)

NASHVILLE, Tennessee (AP) -- Science fiction and fantasy author Andre Norton, who wrote the popular "Witch World" series, has died. She was 93. 

Her death was announced by friend Jean Rabe, who said Norton died Thursday of congestive heart failure at her home in Murfreesboro, a Nashville suburb. 

 CNN has more: http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/books/03/17/obit.norton.ap/index.html 

 A biography is available at http://www.nndb.com/people/586/000029499/


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow.  I didn't know she'd been around so long.  I knew she was a huge person in her field.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 19, 2005)

I enjoyed her writing and re-read her books.

Peace


----------

